# Steel Rail ?



## Cyborg1 (Jun 16, 2009)

New Guy here to MLS and a Hello to All!

My question is: Has anyone used or knows anyone who has used 332 steel rail? Not stainless, just plain steel rail? My reason for inquiry is that I am planning a storage/staging area; for those that followed the thread, it will be like what RJD constructed. The only difference is that mine will be run out of a garage. Anyway, like RJD, I am looking for a cheaper subsitute rather than use my 332 SS. I was planning on using 332 aluminium, but saw some 332 steel rail on Ebay. It's supposed to have been manufactured by Delton. The final cost would be close to the same; about $2.00 a foot or so. I just thought that perhaps the steel rail might be better durability wise. I'm wondering too whose ties would fit? You would think that any code 332 ties should work? Any experiences or opinions would be appreciated. Steel 332 or aluminium332 ??
Thanks in advance for your advice, experience, and opinions!!!
Joe


----------



## lownote (Jan 3, 2008)

I bought some for that purpose about a year ago but never set it up. I did take some and cut it for decoration in a yrad--I figured I'd leave it out and let is rust, it'd look prototypical. It took MUCH longer to rust than I expected, which made me think it would be ok in a storage yard


----------



## wchasr (Jan 2, 2008)

I too bought a tube of it to try out but as of yet it still sits in the shipping tube in the corner of the garage. I haven't tried installing it on anyone's tie strips yet either. Sorry. For storage though I'd not even bother with Tie Strips. Simply spike it in place on some plywood or foundation of choice. 

Chas


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Joe: Will your tracks be run through or just stub at one end? If stubbing off you could consider using the new plastic rail on the last several feet to save on using the SS track. I just bought some and I will be replacing some of the track towards the end of my storage area to recoup some SS rail. The track runs about $2 a ft. Later RJD


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

How much moisture do you have in your area? I've got some friends out here in Denver who used steel rail in the garden, and it showed no signs of rust at all over the three years I visited them. Contrast that to another friend who used steel rail on his railroad in the Southern Tier of New York State, whose steel rail rusted to the point of being completely unusable within roughly that same time period. I have no idea who made either rail, nor do I know if the stuff that lasted had any kind of protective clearcoat on it. I do know they were running track power, so at the very least, the top of the rails didn't. 

Inside a garage, you're probably in better shape than out in the garden regardless of what kind of climate you're in, but humidity may still play a factor. Look at the end of your shovel. If it's in the same garage and gets a coating of rust on it just hanging on the wall in non-use, then there's enough moisture in the air to cause issues, and perhaps the steel isn't the best solution. 

As for ties, if the rail was made by Delton, then it will match in profile to the LGB code 332 rail (because at that point in the hobby, _everything_ matched what LGB was doing). That being the case, then pretty much any of the major manufacturers' tie strips will work. Use what you're using out in the garden for consistency's sake. 

On the other hand, durability with aluminum isn't really all that big of an issue, especially in a storage yard such as you're designing. My dad's railroad has aluminum rail that's been in operation for 30 years, and shows no signs of wear. That, too, should fit any of the manufacturers' tie strips. 

Later, 

K


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Joe, it seems that your only question is durability. You said it's a garage. I'd go for the aluminum unless you really thing it's going to be stepped on or kicked a lot. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## Cyborg1 (Jun 16, 2009)

To some of the most knowledgeable here on MLS, thank's for responding!!! 

lownote - the ad says some slightly rusted, most brand new. I remember there being steel rail sold and advertised many years ago. I thought that even stored for that many years it should show some rust. Therefore, for my "somewhat indoor" use, I thought it would be OK. 

wchasr - I did think about ways to eliminate ties. You offer a good idea! 

RJD - stub. Copying exactly what you did, picture that in a dedicated area of my garage. This area is 4' 5" wide by 19' long. This addition was attached to my garage, therefore I have an interior wall separating the garage from the addition. What was my exterior garage wall is now my interior garage wall. Being a bearing wall, I had to keep it; however I did put an 8' opening in it. It is concreted. 
I know you and some others ordered plastic rail. Again, like you, I run powered track. I reasoned from your question about run thru or stub that you were going to say power isn't needed deep into those stubs just to back trains into. You're right. I'm not in any big rush so I'm going to wait and see what you and some of the others who have ordered the plastic rail think and have to say about it. Regardless of how it performs outside and running on it, I can still definitely see a use for it! One more thing: I am glad to see a company try something new and AMERICAN PODUCED!! Also, happy to see people not afraid to try something new and willing to give something new a shot!! There is a message here!!! 


EBT - With the exception of the military, I lived in western Pa. (Johnstown) all my life. I retired in 08' and moved to Pamplico, SC. It's a small town about 50 miles outside Myrtle Beach. I guess the humidity is high in summer. I do open the garage door and windows most everyday. It does have air and heat but of course only use it when working in the garage. However, I did notice condensation on my motorcycle last summer when I had everything locked up tight. Maybe just open some windows. In any case, I am going to keep an eye on it this summer and if necessary I'll install an exhaust fan; maybe a solar one??? 


Greg E. - From the other responses, what EBT said about his Dad's railroad, and now you're favoring aluminium (I know you are a EE), I am definitely leaning towards aluminium. Plus, I remember reading on another post about wheels where you stated that electricity and steel don't do well together. Since the cost is very close and aluminium proven, I think I going with aluminium. I am curious though to see how that plastic track works out! I'm rootin' for it! LOL! 


THANKS to all you for taking the time to respond! I do appreciate it!!! 
Joe


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Glade to see ya thinking things out and not jumping in. good way to go about the process. I'll let you know how the plastic works out. Should be nice Sat so I can do my install. Later RJD


----------



## SE18 (Feb 21, 2008)

I have been using ferrous rails now for 4 years and they have rusted but show no signs at all of rusting through and I live in a very humid area

you can sort of see the nasty steel rails in this photo. "ballast" is Rowlins mix


----------



## jamarti (Jan 2, 2008)

Those aren't "nasty steel rails" those are beautiful prototipical steel rails.


----------

